# where can I find this dress?



## mzreyes (Aug 12, 2007)

BloodMittens has a thread posted in Chatter, and she used this pic.. I want this dress!! I think it's cute. Have any of you seen it anywhere?

**BloodMittens, I hope you don't mind me using this pic


----------



## AxBella (Aug 14, 2007)

im sry its not the xact dress but u can probably find somethin of that sort in forever 21. =]


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 16, 2007)

I think you can find something similar at Forever 21 or H&M in the DIVIDED/juniors section.


----------



## XShear (Sep 19, 2007)

Posting late, but try Urban Outfitters ... their clothing style is similar to the dress your looking for! HTH!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh man, that hair is serious...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 20, 2007)

I found these links for you.
Good luck!


http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/27527004/c/109379.html
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/28480268/c/18170.html
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/27746084/c/9555.html
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/25366080/c/42408.html
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/24610316/c/96166.html


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you! The last dress is my fav. But tooooo expensive for my broke ass. lol!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 20, 2007)

Cute dress.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 20, 2007)

What about ebay?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_thank you! The last dress is my fav. But tooooo expensive for my broke ass. lol!!_

 

LOL.  That's why I stopped at that price point.  I work at Zappos.com so I could send you a 20% off coupon....not that that would help much.  Just PM with your e-mail addr. if you'd like a coupon.


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

ditto on forever21


----------

